# pre-cooked and uncooked store bought (packaged) sausage smoking Instructions



## nomadtech (Jun 28, 2015)

I have been looking for smoking instructions for cooking pre-cooked and uncooked store bought (packaged) sausage.

I have the MES 30" (Used twice so far) and I will be using the A-MAZE-N SMOKER MAZE ( which I have not used yet) and apple pettets.

Today I would like to smoke some sausage and I have 3 types of sausage. Is it worth smoking the pre-cooked sausage?

My intention is to rub with EVO then with Dizzy Pig Dizzy Dust. I assume the cook time for the pre-cooked sausage would be a lot shorter?

Any one have temps and approx. cooking times so I can use for todays smoke and reference in the future?

The sausage I have are below:

Mild Italian sausage uncooked

Andouille Chicken sausage pre-cooked

Kielbasa pre-cooked

Best Regards,

Nomadtech


----------



## driedstick (Jun 28, 2015)

smoke away on the pre cooked sausage since they are already cooked you are just warming them up

  I would smoke around 225 and you should be fine

On the uncooked one you just want to cook it to IT of 140 within 4 hrs and at 225 it will not take very long

Good luck and let us know and remember 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## nomadtech (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you DS,

Your recommendation worked great and the sausages turned out really good. The only problem is I think I put too much rub on but it is a learning experience. I didn't think about pictures at the time but I will get in the habit of taking them. I think I am going to try a pork butt over the holiday weekend.

Thanks again,

Nomadtech


----------



## driedstick (Jul 1, 2015)

Glad they turned ok for you, ya the rub can be tricky on a sausage but something like a pork butt, you wouldn't have a problem.

Happy 4th 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## mummel (Jul 1, 2015)

I never thought about smoking store bought sausage.  How does the smoke penetrate the casings?


----------



## driedstick (Jul 1, 2015)

mummel said:


> I never thought about smoking store bought sausage.  How does the smoke penetrate the casings?


Just like it would if you were making snack sticks or any other homemade sausages - fibours casings are a little thicker and usually have small holes in them so the smoke can penetrate them. When you do homemade sausages you hang them at room temp or in a smoker (just heat) to dry them for an hr or two then add your smoke it will adhere to the casings. 

DS


----------

